
Nebraska's first execution since 1997 will proceed - Tomte
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/08/10/nebraskas-first-execution-since-1997-will-proceed-after-judge-rules-in-favor-inmates-wishes-to-continue.html
======
Tomte
The interesting part is the supplier of the drugs trying to stop it. But...
„U.S. District Judge Richard Kopf ruled against the company, arguing that
temporarily blocking the execution would ‘frustrate the will of the people.”“

Of course. Who cares about legality and contractual obligations, when the WILL
OF THE PEOPLE is concerned?

It used to be that laws are there, among other things, to restrict the people
from doing bad, but popular things.

